# BFN 10DP 5DT ANY HOPE LEFT?



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

hi i tested this morning and it was a bfn not a surprise as i tested a couple of days before with the same result - feeling very low and like there is no hope i had a day 5 transfer on a FET cycle using one embryo don't know why i've tested i've only upset myself 

my test date i was given is in 3 days but i don't think 3 days could make much difference i have been looking on the internet and most people test postive by now if they are also i feel like i have af pains for last couple of days  

do you think there is any hope left honest advice please did anyone test neg and go on to have a pos

i am not having any blood tests my hospital just said do a hpt and if it neg stop all meds and wait for period to start

i   for everyone going through the 2ww this is the hardest part for me


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the reply they didn't tell me what the thickness was so not sure on that and the embryo was at the stage before it turns to a blast they told me when i went in but i was knocked out for transfer as my last one had to be cancelled because i was in too much pain but i remember them saying to me after they give me the drugs the embryo had moved on from earlier and was doing well this time when i seen it on the screen you could see the cells increasing looked like it was moving - i've just got myself all worked up now buying these tests wish i hadn't now i am going to try and not test before thursday now  

hope all goes well for your otd and sending you   how are you feeling ?


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

sounds like you have a great chance of it working for you and hope it works out for you what clinic are you using?

i'm off work atm wished i had something to take my mind off it i'm driving myself mad   but my work have been rubbish and have not given me an easy time about it they have made me use my hols for hospital appointments moaned the whole time and having a go at me and now they have added a load of pressure on me moving me to another area and expecting me to learn everything with this on my mind so i've gone on the sick before i punch my boss   

was planning on going out today but couldn't face it after another bfn test so just curled up and had a good cry starting to feel a little better now tho its nice to talk to someone going through the same thing


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the kind words and poems feeling alot better and have forced myself to get dressed and get on with things  
i know the whole process can be very expensive and hope it works for you i'm sure you will get the family you derseve and hope you find a nice house for you all to live in i have been lucky enough to have a go on the nhs and i have one more go if that doesn't work i'd like to go abroad and try so will have a look into the one you are using as it sounds like a good one
 we both get our dream of a family and hope your flu gets better make sure you get plenty of rest xxx


----------

